# Any larger Ontario units?



## Dori (Jun 27, 2010)

Now that we have purchased a mobile home in Florida, that takes care of our winters down south. I am contemplating using some of our weeks to use in the summer, here in Ontario.  Right now i am seeing some 6/6 units at Carriage hills and Carriage Ridge for next year, but we really need space for 8. Any suggestions?  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## itisme (Jun 27, 2010)

Carriage Hills units are actually sleeps 8, however RCI does not consider the studio portion as sleeps 4. Resort does consider the units as max occupancy of 8.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 27, 2010)

Trading into Ontario in the summer is difficult.  That is when many owners use their weeks.  

Carriage resorts (hills or ridge) are actually the best source of units.

The other resorts that have some availability are not all that nice.

Summer is very difficult.


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2010)

Sandy, this morning I was seeing 2-bedroom 6/6 units for next July at Carriage hills, but as I previously mentioned, I potentially will have 8 going. Are these lockoffs? Does the resort allow 8 in these units?

Dori


----------



## itisme (Jun 27, 2010)

Dori said:


> Sandy, this morning I was seeing 2-bedroom 6/6 units for next July at Carriage hills, but as I previously mentioned, I potentially will have 8 going. Are these lockoffs? Does the resort allow 8 in these units?
> 
> Dori




Yes they are lockoffs and they allow 8 in the unit. I stayed there 2 years back and told them we have 8 in the unit at the time of check-in.


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks! I just put one on hold for next July 15-22. There are still other July and August weeks available. Hopefully they are not phantoms!

Dori


----------



## itisme (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you seeing the 2BD units using RCI Weeks or RCI Points account?  I only have weeks account and I rarely see 2BD in Carriage Hills. Always 1BD and studios. I assumed owners mostly deposit as 2 units. May be it is the trading power of my week.


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2010)

I put it on hold with one of my Lowveld SA red weeks. It is still a fairly good trader. We usually use it to book Florida in February.

Dori


----------



## SteveH (Jun 29, 2010)

Dori:
Calabogie Lodge Resort has 2 or 3 three br units.  They are also a points resort, so there may be units on both the week and points side of RCI, although prime summer weeks are hard to come by.  You may have better success in June and September.  We own a week 24 (2BR) at CLR and always find this a very pleasant time of year.
Steve


----------



## Dori (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Steve. We actually stopped in at Calabogie a few years ago and checked out the units.  It is a very nice resort. 
We did confirm Carriage Hills this morning, after contacting the resort regarding the number allowed in a 2 bedroom unit. They did confirm that we could have 8 people total.
I saw some Calabogie units, but felt it was too far, as not all of our kids can get holidays during our week. This way, they can at least come for the weekend, as CH is about an hour's drive from home.

Dori


----------



## itisme (Jun 30, 2010)

Dori said:


> I saw some Calabogie units, but felt it was too far, as not all of our kids can get holidays during our week. This way, they can at least come for the weekend, as CH is about an hour's drive from home.
> Dori



Google Maps says it is a 5 hour drive from Scarborough to Calabogie Lodge.  I stayed there a few years back and the drive from Scarborough only took around 3 hours. We arrived 2 hours before the check-in time. I took the 401 not Hwy 7 from Scarborough.


----------



## Dori (Jul 3, 2010)

I went ahead and booked Carriage Hills, after confirming with the resort about the maximum number of guests. It is indeed 8, rather than 6, as stated by RCI. It has been a number of years since we vacationed here in Ontario, as we have always used our weeks to exchange into Florida, or elsewhere in the U.S.

Dori


----------



## CSB (Jul 6, 2010)

Dori, about a week before you are to check in, call Carriage Hills and ask for a 2 bdrm unit in the phase 2 or phase 3 buildings. The Studio units are much larger in the later 2 phases. I would tell you the name of the buildings to ask for but I am on vacation now and don't have that info for you.

If you email me before one of our Toronto TUG meetings, I can bring a map of the resort to give you


----------



## Dori (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, Cindy. I'll do that. See you in the Fall!

Dori


----------

